# ملف حسابات الدكت من دار الهندسة كامل بالباسورد لمن اراد اضافة اسم المشروع و اسم المهندس



## mohamed mech (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الافاضل 
بناء على طلب الاخ العضو Ali_haya
مرفق ملف دار الهندسة لحسابات الدكت
و هذه هى باسورد فتح الحماية

XZSGTCTWVFTQWJT


Detected Visual Basic project
Workbook password: [XZSGTCTWVFTQWJT] (no brackets) <Copy>
Workbook sharing password: no password is set
Sheet 1 password: [XZSGTCTWVFTQWJT] (no brackets) <Copy>
Sheet 2 password: [XZSGTCTWVFTQWJT] (no brackets) <Copy>
Sheet 3 password: [XZSGTCTWVFTQWJT] (no brackets) <Copy>
Sheet 4 password: [XZSGTCTWVFTQWJT] (no brackets) <Copy>
File-Open password: no password is set
VBA Project password: [10452] (no brackets) <Copy>


----------



## Ali_haya (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اقسم بالله وابصم بالعشره انت من افضل المهندسين اللى قابلتهم فى حياتى
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين
شكرا ياهندسه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشا على العمل ده
بورك فيك وفي عملك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ali_haya قال:


> اقسم بالله وابصم بالعشره انت من افضل المهندسين اللى قابلتهم فى حياتى
> ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين
> شكرا ياهندسه


خدتها من على طرف لسانى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## omarjamain (1 أكتوبر 2011)

يا طيب روح اللة يوفقك


----------



## toktok66 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك على نشر العلم ويثيبك على عملك الطيب

بعدين انا مش ظاهر عندي غير 3 صفحات وليس 4 !!

ممكن تساعدني اذا كنت فاضي لو سمحت


----------



## mohamed mech (1 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> ربنا يوفقك على نشر العلم ويثيبك على عملك الطيب
> 
> بعدين انا مش ظاهر عندي غير 3 صفحات وليس 4 !!
> 
> ممكن تساعدني اذا كنت فاضي لو سمحت ( وحتى لو مشغول مش عنك يا كبير إنتا ليك فى القلب قوتين و صالة يعنى براحتك)[/QUOTE]





toktok66 قال:


> اللهم امين و إياك استاذنا الفاضل
> فى صفحة فيجوال بيسك
> و للوصول اليه كليك يمين على شيت كاريير ثم اختار فيو كود و ادخل الرقم 10452
> سوف يفتح برنامج الفجوال بيسك
> ...


----------



## hamadalx (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة ....ماشاء الله .... حاجة أصلى أصلى


----------



## toktok66 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> toktok66 قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يوفقك على نشر العلم ويثيبك على عملك الطيب
> ...


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك دايما متميز وتعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف


 

تلميــذك يا استـــاذنا
اللهم إنا نسألك.... 
زيادة فـي الـــديـــــن
وبركة في العمـــــــر
وصحة في الــــجسد
وسعة في الـــــرزق
وتوبة قبل المــــوت
وشهادة عند المـوت
ومغفرة بعد الــموت
وعفوا عند الحساب
وأمانا من العــــذاب
ونصيبا من الـــــجنة
وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم
اللهم ارحـــم موتانا وموتـــــا المسلمين واشــــفي مرضانا ومرضا المســــليمين​ 
اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
اللـــــــــهم ارزقني قبـــــل الموت توبة وعند الـــــموت شهادة وبعد الموت جــــنة​ 
اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمــــة
اللهــــم ارزقـــــني المـــوت وانــــا ســـــاجد لك يـــــا ارحم الراحمـــــين​ 
اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكـــين
اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار​ 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا​ 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا​ 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
اللهم قــوي ايماننا ووحـــــد كلمتنا وانصرنا عـــلى اعدائك اعـــداء الدين​ 
اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليــــهم
اللهم انصر اخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان​ 
اللهم ارحم ابائنا وامهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وادخلهم فسيح جناتك والحقنا بهما يا رب العالمين
وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم أمين​ 
دعاء جميل من عضو جميل​


----------



## الصقرالجارح (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

طب ما تتعب معانا فى الباسوردات بتاعه باقى ملفات دار الهندسه 
زى ملف حسابات الستاتك برشر و حسابات ال fm200 

بس فيه سؤال طول عمرى خايف اساله لنفسى 
ده حلال و اللا لا


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طب ما تتعب معانا فى الباسوردات بتاعه باقى ملفات دار الهندسه
> زى ملف حسابات الستاتك برشر
> 
> detected ms excel 2000/97 document
> ...


 
موجود اعلاه


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الباشا هيفضل طول عمره باشا


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> الباشا هيفضل طول عمره باشا


 
و هيفضل بالنسبة لك تلميذ​


----------



## hikal007 (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد وجزاك خير جزاء


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (30 أبريل 2012)

_*

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد وجزاك خيرا الجزاء​*_


----------



## mohamed mech (30 أبريل 2012)

hikal007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد وجزاك خير جزاء





حسن ابوشناف قال:


> _*
> 
> بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد وجزاك خيرا الجزاء​*_



و بارك الله فيكم و فى أعمالكم و تقبل منكم


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ويا ليتك ممن اقابلهم في يوم من الايام وان لم يحدث هذا فيارب اجعل بيننا لقاء يوم القيامة على حوض نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 مايو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> و بارك الله فيكم و فى أعمالكم و تقبل منكم


وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## nofal (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (1 مايو 2012)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


هههههههههه
إنت إخذت بالك الموضوع من المشاركة الاولى عامل زى ما يكون خطاب رسمى

و بالمرة التوقيع

​مهندس ميكانيكا
محمد عبد الرحيم

​


----------



## engkfa (2 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## محمد_86 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا على كل هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mahmod_yosry (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستر هندسة (2 سبتمبر 2012)

متميز مثل عادتك الله يوفقك ويزيدنا من علمك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Thank you very much , its a very important sheet to calculate the duct weight and type


----------



## nofal (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشكور هدانا الله وأيكم الى السراط المستقيم*


----------



## ENG_MIDOVIE (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية والصحة ويخليك لنا يا هندسه


----------



## mohamed mech (2 نوفمبر 2012)

md beida قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية والصحة ويخليك لنا يا هندسه


اللهم امين و اياك


----------



## eyadinuae (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين وبارك الله بكم ..


----------



## drakola_dark (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن يا هندسة تنزل الحاجات بتاعة fm200 وكل حاجات دار الهندسة وطلب تانى معلش ليه كل ما اضع رقم يقولى لاوم يكون اكبر من 50 افرض انى عندى اقل اعمل ايه ؟
وشكرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed mech (3 فبراير 2013)

drakola_dark قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن يا هندسة تنزل الحاجات بتاعة fm200 وكل حاجات دار الهندسة وطلب تانى معلش ليه كل ما اضع رقم يقولى لاوم يكون اكبر من 50 افرض انى عندى اقل اعمل ايه ؟
> وشكرا


و عليكم السلام
مرفق ملف fm200

و الـ 50 مقصود بها ملميتر 
يعنى 5 سم
و لايوجد دكت ابعاده اقل من 5 سم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس محمد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 فبراير 2013)

مشاء الله


----------



## younis najjar (21 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mo007ha (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. سنان (6 مارس 2013)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (6 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا

*


----------



## م محمد رجب (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (18 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## النصف (7 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر بهجت (28 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زكوان فرعة (2 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااااااجزيلا


----------

